# Rat Breeders in Miami?



## CarolTheKid (Dec 31, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good rat breeders in Miami? Thanks so much!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

As of the last time I lived there (a bit more than a year ago), there were no established (non-feeder breeders, anyhow) breeders in Miami.

However, there are a few good breeders in Florida. You may want to join the Florida Rat List and ask about there.


----------



## CarolTheKid (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll take a look at it. Thanks. :wink:


----------

